# Volt senken



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag.

Mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft derzeit mit 1.65 Volt, aber der Speichercontroller in meiner CPU (2600K) ist für 1.5 Volt ausgerichtet, daher würde ich gerne meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 1.5 Volt setzen/senken.

Meine fragen diesbezüglich :
*
Ist dies möglich die Volt ohne weiteres zu senken ?*
*
Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich die MHz auch herunter setzen, wenn ja, wie weit ? 
*Vielleicht auf 1333 MHz, oder reichen 1400MHz.

Meine Arbeitsspeicher (Link -->) : XMS3

Mfg
Triceratops


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2012)

1,65v sind für den 2600K im Dauerbetrieb normalerweise kein Problem. Würde es lassen wie es ist  Intel hat die CPU auf 1,5V plus/minus 5% ausgelegt, was 1,575V entspricht. Du kannst ja auch einfach die Spannung auf den Wert senken wenn es dich beruhigt. Musst eben testen ob der RAM dann noch bei gleichen Settings stabil läuft (was ich vermute). 

Ich verwende bis zu 1,75V  Ist allerdings kein Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

Danke für die rasche Antwort 

Aber das Forenmitglied "Softy" hat erst kürzlich in einem Thread geschrieben, ich Zitiere :


> Die von Intel empfohlene RAM-Spannung liegt bei 1,5  Vlot ± 5%. Und da der RAM-Controller in der CPU sitzt, würde ich da auf  Intel hören.


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2012)

Ja das stimmt was er dort schreibt. Wie gesagt 1,575V wären immer noch innerhalb der Toleranz von Intel. Probier doch einfach mal aus die Spannung auf diesen Wert zu senken und teste ob das System noch stabil läuft. (Prime95/Memtest). Die RAM-Kits haben eigentlich immer einen gewissen Spielraum für undervolting also könnte das klappen. Falls nicht musst du eben den RAM-Teiler um eine Stufe senken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

OK verstehe, das werde ich mal probieren.
___

Nachtrag :

Erfolg !
Der PC hat erfolgreich gestartet, 
Prime95 (Blend Test) habe ich Zwei Stunden laufen lassen, 
danach auch mit einem Spiel getestet, 
und es hat alles stabil gehalten mit 1.575 Volt 

Mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Im prinzip ist der Gedankengang "nicht ganz korrekt so"... 

Die 1,65 Volt Spec von Intel zum LGA1366 war eine Vorgabe, die 1,5 Volt sind eine reine Empfehlung (der CPU ist dennoch bis 1,65 Volt Validiert) und bis 1,75 Volt getestet was die DRAM Spannung angeht.
Aus Erfahrung macht es Sinn Speicher auf dem LGA1155 bei 1,50 Volt zu betreiben da dadurch mehr OC Spielraum für die CPU vorhanden ist. Wir betreiben vom ersten Moment an Belastungs und Dauertests und können beim LGA1155 auch bei 1,80 Volt keine Probleme für die CPU feststellen - jedoch stimmen wir mit Intel überein und empfehlen hier aus vielerlei Gründen auch die 1,5 Volt. 1,6 bzw. 1,65 Volt sind aber ebenso bedenkenlos nutzbar.

Alles in allem läuft der XMS bei 1333 meist auch auf 1,50~1,54 Volt. Aber generell empfehlen wir die Vengeance oder Vengeance Low Profile Serie für den SandyBridge LGA1155 da er genau auf den Ramcontroller des LGA1155 Zertifiziert und Validiert wurde.


----------

